# General > Photography >  starting

## telfordstar

ive been thinking about taking up photography for a couple month now. I've been reading the odd mag book about the subject. but the problem is whats the best camera to start out with. I'm not going to break the bank over this incase I can't get into it so I've been thinking about £200 to get me started with a camera. I've been looking at bridge and dslr cameras. with the bridge being the better option money wise. but wondering will this be ok to start me off until I set myself up properly and understand cameras a bit better. I hope there's somebody out there to give some advice and help me along a bit. thanks for any advice

----------


## Tugmistress

A bridge camera is fine  :Smile:  i started off with one because i had exactly the same thoughts, when i progressed to using the camera to it's limits is when i bought my first dslr.
i can't recommend a bridge camera as the one i had is no longer made, if possible take a trip somewhere and try them in a shop to see what suits your hands, as ultimately, that is what i found i had to do due to little hands.hth.

----------


## bcsman

Hello telfordstar
This is just my own personal opinion but I would start with an entry level DSLR,i know the canon DSLRs can be used in fully automatic mode so its not too hard to operate then you can progress to full manual if you feel the need.
I not familiar with bridge camera's but here is a link you might find useful http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/equ...-the-year.html
And here is a link to entry level DSLR's http://www.pixiq.com/article/top-entry-level-dslr

----------


## telfordstar

thank you both for your reply. the cameras that I have been looking at is fujifilm finepix s4300 which is in Argos at the the mo. which is reasonably priced and it has been given great reviews. so I have been half and half thinking about getting this to start me off.

----------


## Tugmistress

the finepix range are known for being good - there are quite a few 'hobbyists' who sell their pictures on stock sites using these cameras! Quite possibly a great little buy to see if you enjoy it and decide to dive in with more money and a full dslr, that as bcsman says, can be used in full auto until you feel up to going manual in stages or all in one go  :Wink:

----------

